# Two ammeters? Is there a smarter way of achieving this?



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

In efforts to have a better visual of my charging system, I have made the decision to add an ammeter. Upon more contemplation, I believe I may need two to be fully informed on my system. 

I plan to have meter 1 reading between my alternator and my battery. This will display what my alternator is currently outputting. If my alternator would be putting out 120A, the gauge would read 120A

I plan to have meter 2 reading after my amplifiers. This will display my consumption. If my amps were consuming 160A, the gauge would read -160A


Is there a gauge or a way I can achieve this without two gauges? For example, if my alternator is outputting 120A and my amplifiers are using 160A, could I have a single gauge which would read -40A?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

you can`t measure load without load.
Alternator is not making 160A, it`s capable of producing 160 Amp if loaded as much.
I never seen a meter displaying negative values. 
I think you overcomplicate things.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

There is a load. In my hypo, my amps are pulling 160A and my alt is outputting 120A, therefore my battery would be making up the difference of 40A


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ive thought about trying these.

Dual LED Digital DC300V300A Voltmeter Ammeter Voltage Amps Power Meter | eBay

They dont do negative amp's but with 2 of these you could compare the current draw pretty easy.

The shunt is sold separately.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

here is one with shuntDC300V 200A Dual LED Digital Voltmeter Ammeter Red Blue DC4 5 30V Shunt 200A | eBay
same thing but cheaperhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-100V-200A-Dual-LED-Voltmeter-Ammeter-Amp-Meter-Red-Blue-SHUNT/161389099704?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D26942%26meid%3Dea5a3f106b424313bb7cd8ad5a0cc46a%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D11184%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D171117322550&rt=nc


----------

